# problem after update



## burkoff (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello I have following problem after update


```
cp Map8/maps/cp864.bin blib/lib/Unicode/Map8/maps/cp864.bin
cp Map8/maps/IBM278.bin blib/lib/Unicode/Map8/maps/IBM278.bin
/usr/local/bin/perl /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/ExtUtils/typemap
 -typemap typemap  Map8.xs > Map8.xsc && mv Map8.xsc Map8.c
Could not find a typemap for C type 'U16*' in Map8.xs, line 229
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/converters/p5-Unicode-Map8/work/Unicode-Map8-0.13.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/converters/p5-Unicode-Map8.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110823-68706-1snrkel-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade
 UPGRADE_PORT=p5-Unicode-Map8-0.13 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.13 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! converters/p5-Unicode-Map8 (p5-Unicode-Map8-0.13)     (unknown build error)
```
---
uninstall p5-Unicode-Map8

then I could not install it and its nabavih from another mirror, but it is compiled for the perl 5.10,

*portmaster p5-launched*
then *portmaster p5-Unicode-Map8*
then *portmaster -f converters/p5-Unicode-Map8*
then *portupgrade -f / var/db/pkg/p5-Unicode-Map8-0.13*

not. Ideas?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just guessing that ffmpeg (or some other port?) has a new dependency that needs that perl module(s) and by deselecting it the ffmpeg (or other port?) may build.  Happened here but I forget the exact specifics. Post more of how and what you were updating?


----------



## mievmk (Aug 24, 2011)

burkoff said:
			
		

> Ideas?



`pkg_add -r p5-Unicode-Map8`

And then send-pr?


----------



## Alt (Aug 24, 2011)

Got same problem. pkg_add linked to perl-5.14.x which is not in ports (ports version have lower 'x' value).
Temporarily patched /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/ExtUtils/typemap and added to it "U16*" and "U8*" as T_PTR.. Dont know Map8 is correctly working atm or not, but atleast perl scripts able to run


----------



## burkoff (Aug 24, 2011)

I updated constantly, I had gained about 30 ports for several days. Started portupgrade  -a, an update to me and gave me a perl error on mplayer, now vaztanovih p5-Unicode-Map8, successfully installed mplayer but no picture, only sound


----------



## cjt316 (Sep 6, 2011)

*A fix that worked for me*

Removed all p5-ExtUtils-* packages with
`pkg_deinstall -f p5-ExtUtils\*`

Tidy up any dependencies
`pkgdb -F`

Then [cmd=]portinstall converters/p5-Unicode-Map8[/cmd] worked


----------

